# Store Fronts



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

I've assembled & painted the Walthers five-store 
block. It looks pretty good, considering it's the first
structure I've attempted. However, the street level
store windows are bare. All the stores look empty.
They will look worse when the structure is in place and
has interior lighting. Does anyone know of a source for
Store window signs and/or displays?

eagle37


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Nothing came with the kit?

you can make your own by printing out patterns on your printer, find something that will look right and test it out.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Did you ever figure anything out Eagle? Maybe you could get some pictures of this piece and others you have finished since then for us to see


----------



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Boston&Maine said:


> Did you ever figure anything out Eagle? Maybe you could get some pictures of this piece and others you have finished since then for us to see


I've put signs on the store windows, a few, as suggested, printed out
from my computer and a few store bought. The give store block is
now lighted. Some figures on the sidewalks. I think it has turned out
o.k. and that store interiors would not have been visible anyway. I'd send
pictures but my camera does a lousy job. The flash seems to spotlight,
rather than flood a scene and washes much of the scenes out.
eagle37


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

eagle37 said:


> I've put signs on the store windows, a few, as suggested, printed out
> from my computer and a few store bought. The give store block is
> now lighted. Some figures on the sidewalks. I think it has turned out
> o.k. and that store interiors would not have been visible anyway. I'd send
> ...


That is good that everything worked out... LOL, my camera does the same thing too; I hate it


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a thought for future, I always keep an eagle eye on magazines, catalogs of any kind, every so often you will see a great sign that is in the picture in a scale appropriate to your layout. I use an exacto cut out the sign put it in an envelope that I keep for my signs. When I need something I check that out. I have gotten a few really neat pieces of signage like that and it is free. However, you don't always find them.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Walthers also sells decals, kits, and things for storefronts. I used "plastic people" as maniquins for the clothing stores and such.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> That is good that everything worked out... LOL, my camera does the same thing too; I hate it


If your camera has a timer try this. Set flash to off, timer to a few seconds, prop up the camera at the angle that you like. Turn on the layout lights. then click.


----------

